# Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. März 2019)

*Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*


----------



## BikeRider (12. März 2019)

*Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

 Der USB Stick war gut


----------



## Mischk@ (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

*O M G  *


----------



## h_tobi (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

 alter Schwede 

.... ohne Worte


----------



## D3RL4NG3 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*


----------



## HisN (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Gar nicht so blöd wie erwartet^^


----------



## Rolk (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

OMG 

Als nächstes dann bitte wieder ein Folge mit Wookie Witzen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Schmerz


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

jaaaa da werden die Zeiten der (pubertieren) Jugend wieder wach


----------



## dekay55 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Woran erkennt man ein Hardcore Tech Nerd, er nutzt eine 3D Shutterbrille als Sonnenbrille und hängt sich ne Polarisation Brille als ersatz in den Kragen  Oder ist der Tech Nerd derjenige dem das in dem Video aufgefallen ist


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Autsch !


----------



## XXTREME (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Verstehe ich nicht...wo sollte das witzig sein  ?? Ich spreche Frauen grundsätzlich so an. Die Reaktionen....unbezahlbar .


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

"Meine Firewall springt jetzt schon an."


----------



## D0pefish (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Der blonde Adonis hat wieder die meisten Weiber am Hals. War ja klar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Den Bärtigen hätte ich gerne übertaktet. Aber ob der unter meiner Frequenz stabil funktioniert?



XXTREME schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht...wo sollte das witzig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fi ck Dich doch ins Knie!


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Übertaktet? Ist das ein Codewort?


----------



## LastManStanding (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

oje... Hey Praline bock auf ne Füllung.... also mich haben die jetzt nicht richtig heiß.^^
Warum sehen Nerds eigentlich immer aus wie Nerds. Anders gefragt warum sollen die immer so aussehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Ich glaub das war zu billig, um wirklich witzig zu sein - hoher Fremdschämfaktor. Aber trotzdem oder grade deswegen mutig von euch,


----------



## Kondar (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> oje... Hey Praline bock auf ne Füllung.... also mich haben die jetzt nicht richtig heiß.^^
> Warum sehen Nerds eigentlich immer aus wie Nerds. Anders gefragt warum sollen die immer so aussehen.



Hat ggf. mit den Hobby(s), der Ernährung und dem Abstand zum Monitor zu tun


----------



## Hannesjooo (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Von wegen: "Hey Baby, stört´s wenn ich rauche?" "Nein, warum? Mich würds nicht mal stören, wenn du brennst."
Oder : "Baby, ich spüre es gibt ne heiße Schlacht, mein Säbel juckt!" "Na dann würd ich mal den Säbel waschen!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-oynm1C2J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Oder von Jürgen von der Lippe: "Haben sie Wasser in den Beinen? Meine Wünschelrute schlägt aus!"


----------



## Karotte81 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Ihr Amateure, lernt von Rico! 

YouTube


----------



## empy (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Man kann ahnen, dass diese Maus nicht im Vergleich vorkommen wird.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Den Bärtigen hätte ich gerne übertaktet. Aber ob der unter meiner Frequenz stabil funktioniert?



Ich glaube du musst da spezifischer werden. Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Die höchste stabile Frequenz steigt mit der Spannung und man sollte darauf achten, dass es nicht *zu* heiß wird. Ansonsten könnte die Lebensdauer leiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH* gefragt.


Wäre das nicht eine Rubrik für die PCGH? Z.B. Titel wie:
*Erfolgreiches Sozialverhalten für Nerds*


----------



## Maverick3k (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Bin ich der Einzige der Fremdscham empfindet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der Fremdscham empfindet?


Ich auch, die Frau verhält sich extrem unkooperativ!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich auch, die Frau verhält sich extrem unkooperativ!



Ist mir auch schleierhaft, dass sie nicht auf die Sprüche anspringt (sondern nur ihre Firewall).


----------



## empy (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schleierhaft, dass sie nicht auf  die Sprüche anspringt (sondern nur ihre Firewall).



Eine Firewall, die erst anspringen muss, klingt für mich aber nur  mäßig sicher. Vielleicht besteht noch Hoffnung. Wobei ich glaube, dass  man von einem gründlichen Portscan wohl doch besser absehen sollte. Man  landet vermutlich deutlich schneller auf einer fiesen Blacklist, als  einem lieb ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Blackeyelist


----------



## Hannesjooo (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich auch, die Frau verhält sich extrem unkooperativ!



Made my Day!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich kag ab vor Lachen


----------



## dekay55 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Oder von Jürgen von der Lippe: "Haben sie Wasser in den Beinen? Meine Wünschelrute schlägt aus!"



Gnädige Frau, ich glaub es gibt Krieg, mein Säbel juckt 

Wobei der Liebesruf der Riesenmuschel auch ganz interessant ist


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Ich wäre ja dafür, auch die (ohnehin nicht funktionierenden) Klassiker anzupassen:

"Die Farbe deiner Augen passt wunderbar zum Casemod meines Dritt-PCs im Schlafzimmer!"

"Der WLAN-Empfang in meinem Bett ist so schlecht, da glaubst du gar nicht ... Das musst du erlebt haben!"

etc. p.p. ...


----------



## Alabamaman (13. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Er: Weißt du wie stark ein Eisbär ist?
Sie: Nein warum?
Er: Der ist so stark das er das Eis zwischen uns brechen könnte.


----------



## empy (14. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Gnädige Frau, ich glaub es gibt Krieg, mein Säbel juckt





Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Oder : "Baby, ich spüre es gibt ne heiße  Schlacht, mein Säbel juckt!" "Na dann würd ich mal den Säbel waschen!"



Hatten wir schon, sogar mit Konter.


----------



## dekay55 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Nur mit dem Unterschied das zum einen meine Intention ne andere war, und zum anderen meine Version das Original ist das Jürgen Von der Lippe im gleichen Auftritt gebracht hat wie das mit der Wünschelrüte und dem Ruf der Riesenmuschel, genauer genommen gehört das sogar zusammen.  ich glaub das von Hannesjooo war die abgewandelte Version von Kebekus die den gag erweitert hat.

Die Intention dahinter war ein Insider für Jürgen von der Lippe fans


----------



## empy (14. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Die Intention dahinter war ein Insider für Jürgen von der Lippe fans



Na gut, ist genehmigt.


----------



## Lexx (14. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Und ich dachte schon, sie reissen sich auch die Susi auf.
Susi ist groß, weiß und die bevorzugte Haltbarmilch im Rechenzentrum.

Anmachsprüche? Lieber unter der Paar-Dusche.

Und in der Latexkluft nicht mehr notwendig.
Charmant sollt man aber sein....


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*

Ich wette wenn ein hübsches Mädel diese Sprüche bringen würde gegenüber einem Kerl, die würde zu 100% Erfolg haben 
Selbst wenn sie sagen würde, hey du siehst aber shice aus, willst du mit mir schlafen? --> Antwort wäre auch hier so gut wie immer JA^^


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wette wenn ein hübsches Mädel diese Sprüche bringen würde gegenüber einem Kerl, die würde zu 100% Erfolg haben
> Selbst wenn sie sagen würde, hey du siehst aber shice aus, willst du mit mir schlafen? --> Antwort wäre auch hier so gut wie immer JA^^



Frauen müssen etwas sagen, wenn sie einen Kerl ins Bett bekommen wollen? Das wäre mir neu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wette wenn ein hübsches Mädel diese Sprüche bringen würde gegenüber einem Kerl, die würde zu 100% Erfolg haben
> Selbst wenn sie sagen würde, hey du siehst aber shice aus, willst du mit mir schlafen? --> Antwort wäre auch hier so gut wie immer JA^^


Nicht bei mir. Ich mag keine total plumpen Anmachen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wette wenn ein hübsches Mädel diese Sprüche bringen würde gegenüber einem Kerl, die würde zu 100% Erfolg haben
> Selbst wenn sie sagen würde, hey du siehst aber shice aus, willst du mit mir schlafen? --> Antwort wäre auch hier so gut wie immer JA^^


Das mag bei notgeilen Pupertierenden so sein, nicht aber bei gestandenen und verheirateten Männern. Da bedarf es etwas mehr Mühe


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2019)

*AW: Richtig billig! Die Aufreißershow auf PCGH*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das mag bei notgeilen Pupertierenden so sein, nicht aber bei gestandenen und verheirateten Männern. Da bedarf es etwas mehr Mühe



Menschliche Abgründe tun sich auf ...


----------

